# Venturing into calls



## wyowoodwrker (Jan 25, 2015)

Well got my first successful duck call under my belt. I've had these guts for a while now and decided to do something with them finally. Single reed guts from THO calls. Came out pretty good for my first one...these are kinda fun to make.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 25, 2015)

Good job, Nick, I like the shape!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 25, 2015)

Thats a great first Nick!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks Henry, it was immediately claimed by my daughter took it with her to her mom's house...she said I'm going to drive my mom crazy with this....that's my girl lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Great start man. Like the flow of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Jan 26, 2015)

Good job, I as well like the shape


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 26, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice looking call. Keep at it.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 26, 2015)

way to go nick that one looks real purty.--- the wife will hate it running around the house


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 26, 2015)

Wow, I like that, I keep thinking about trying my hand at a call and seeing yours I think has made up my mind.


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments guys, I appreciate them. I'm sure that she's driving her mom nuts with it....I'm sure I'll hear about it the next time I see her. It's the little things that make me giggle inside.


----------

